# Automatische DSL Einwahl beim Start

## RAPHEAD

Hi,

ich suche schon Ewig eine Möglichkeit mich automatisch nach oder beim Start einzuwählen (DSL).

Ich will also kein Dial on Demand, weil da müsste ja schon

ein Dienst aufs Internet zugreifen wollen -- ich will

aber das sich der Rechner auf jeden Fall und immer einwählt.

Hat jemand nen Tipp?

----------

## Gibheer

Wie waehlst du dich denn im moment ein? Ich habe auf meinem router einfach das script zum connecten in den default runleel gesteckt

----------

## RAPHEAD

Hi,

im Moment einfach mit:

pppoe-start

----------

## 76062563

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/home-router-howto.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## RAPHEAD

Mhhh, kann da nichts finden, was mit automatischer Einwahl zu tun hat....

----------

## 76062563

Naja, mach das halt so wies da drinsteht... und dann 

```
rc-update add net.ethX default
```

----------

## RAPHEAD

Tjaaa, habe meine ganzen Ethernet interfaces schon geaddet:

            net.ath0 |      default

            net.eth0 |      default

            net.eth1 |      default

              net.lo | boot

aber der Rechner wählt sich nicht automatisch ein!

meinst du, ich soll dass pppoe interface 'ppp0' hinzufügen?

----------

## dertobi123

 *RAPHEAD wrote:*   

> meinst du, ich soll dass pppoe interface 'ppp0' hinzufügen?

 

Ja, die Verbindung wird über das ppp0 Interface gestartet - auch wen das physikalische Interface darunter z.B. eth0 sein mag.

----------

## 76062563

Du musst trotzdem ethX eintragen.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Und du musst in der Datei /etc/conf.d/net deine DSL Zugangsdaten konfigurieren und welches interface er benutzen soll, also eth0 oder eth1 oder so, und dann kannst du per rc-update net.ppp0 default dich bei jedem booten automatisch einwählen, mache es hier genauso.

CoS24

----------

## Strowi

Hier, so sehen die entsprechenden Stellen bei mir aus, klappt wunderbar. Und ich brauchte nur ein "rc-update add net.ppp0".

```

config_eth2=( "adsl" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

        link_ppp0="eth2"

        plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

        pppd_ppp0=(

                "defaultroute"         #Default-Route automatisch setzen

                "usepeerdns"           #vom Provider Ã¼bermittelte Nameserver nutzen

                "lcp-echo-interval 15" #alle 15 Sekunden Verbindung prÃ¼fen

                "lcp-echo-failure 2"   #nach drei Fehlern Verbindung neu aufbauen

         )

        username_ppp0="denkste"

        password_ppp0="wa"

postup() {

        if [[ "${IFACE}" == "ppp0" ]]; then

                killall -HUP mlnet;

                /usr/local/sbin/traffic-shape.sh;

                /usr/sbin/ez-ipupdate -S dyndns pustekuchen

                /usr/sbin/ntpdate -b -u time.uni-bonn.de;

                /etc/init.d/ntpd restart;

        fi

}

```

Gruss,

strowi

----------

## toralf

Bei mir reichten diese Einträge (ohne Passwort bei Hansenet) :

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0="<meine tel.nr.>"

password_ppp0=

pppd_ppp0=(

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

        "maxfail 1"

)

```

 und ein 

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0
```

. Anbei bemerkt, ist hier ein netter bug zu rp-pppoe: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159747

----------

## RAPHEAD

So, habs probiert das ETH interface auf dem das DSL läuft einzutragen,

wie vermutet geht das aber nicht. 

Ich denke, dass das auch nicht gehen kann, woher soll denn das

Startskript des Interfaces wissen, dass es 

pppoe-start

ausführen muss?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

In dem Post über deinem steht eigentlich alles drin, du musst /etc/conf.d/net anpassen und per "ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0" einen Symlink für das startscript erstellen und dann per "rc-update add net.ppp0 default" noch den Dienst beim starten ausführen.

Wo hast du denn das Interface eingetragen ?

CoS24

----------

## blice

Seit wann funzen DSL-Moden einwahlen so kompliziert ? ich habe noch irgendwas mit ppp0/1 oder so gebraucht..

adsl-setup  ausführen , die richtige schnittstelle (meist eth0)  eintragen.

mit den Daten aus /etc/ppp/pap-secrets bzw chap-secrets baut sich dsl beim booten auf.

Du stellt in /etc/conf.d/net : "config_eth0('adsl') " ein, addest /etc/init.d/net.eth0 zum boot-level und dann klappts auch beim booten 

Wenn rp-ppoe eingerichtet ist, startet "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart"  automatisch eine dsl-verbindung.

ps: adsl-setup kann auch pppoe-setup heissen, kommt die version von rp-pppoe an  :Smile: 

----------

## RAPHEAD

Na endlich!

blice, dein Weg hat perfekt funktioniert! DANKE!

ich finds verwunderlich, wieviele andere Lösungswege hier gepostet wurden

aber letztlich hat nur blice recht gehabt bzw. mich verstanden.

Es hat also tatsächlich nur daran gelegen, das Ethernet Interface mit

'ADSL' zu deklarieren.

@Child_of_Sun_24:

das habe ich auch shon probiert -- ohne Erfolg.

und selbst wenn das irgendwie geht, der Weg von blice erscheint mir sauberer.

----------

## 76062563

 *RAPHEAD wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Es hat also tatsächlich nur daran gelegen, das Ethernet Interface mit
> 
> 'ADSL' zu deklarieren.
> ...

  So wie es auch in dem Link von mir steht.

----------

## RAPHEAD

upps!

dann hatte ich das überlesen -- SORRY!

----------

## blice

Ich muss Raphead hier in Schutz nehmen, der Artitkel aus dem Link von 76062563 ist doch ziemlich verwirrend.

Es ist wohl so, daß fast alle Linux-Nutzer irgendwo script-kiddies sind, aber warum mit nano rumspielen (an dateien die womöglich bis dahin noch gar nicht existieren) .. wenn eine a-b-c anleitung das selbe tut?

Thema Solved  :Smile: 

----------

